# parking in housing estates



## net64 (7 Aug 2013)

Hello, can someone clarify for me please?
Has a residents association committee of a housing estate the right to dictate to you that you have to park your car in your drive or parking bay and that you  "must not be parked along the kerbside" OR "cars parked in unauthorised areas may be reported to gardai and removed"
Surely I have the right to park outside my own home?What if you have more than one car?
Just want to add that this is an ordinary housing estate.No management fees or management company applies.

Thank you
net64


----------



## Palerider (8 Aug 2013)

Is the estate taken in charge, if so it is a public road and you and indeed anyone else can park outside your house. You cannot park alongside a  continuous white line or yellow lines or too close to a corner, not sure of exact measurements from the corner or adjacant road.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Aug 2013)

The residents association can't tell you where to park, but they are free to report illegally parked cars to Gardai.

In general, the Residents Association acts in the interests of the residents.  Find out what is behind this. If parking in front of your own drive, blocks the road, then you should not park there.

If parking is blocking the road, the residents can ask the council to paint double yellow lines along the road.


----------



## Purple (8 Aug 2013)

You have no automatic right to park on the road but you can do so unless you are in breach of specific road traffic rules, may cause danger to other road users or are causing an obstruction.


----------



## net64 (8 Aug 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! This is just an ordinary quiet cul de sac in an ordinary estate.No parking on corners,no yellow lines  on roads and no obstructions caused by any residents.Our 2 cars wont fit in the drive and would stick out and block the pavement.
This has really got my goat!The not arrived in our door at 10.30 last night.I am going to clarify this with the guards today.
I don't think the estate has been taken over by the council yet,not 100% sure.Our phase of the estate is 14 years old.
I don't know how it can be illegal to park outside my own house,it's not a main busy road

net64


----------



## K-Man (8 Aug 2013)

Why do you need to clarify anything with the Gardai? It's a public road, you can park on it, so can anyone else.


----------



## net64 (8 Aug 2013)

K-Man said:


> Why do you need to clarify anything with the Gardai? It's a public road, you can park on it, so can anyone else.



Hi K Man! Because on the note dropped in the door it says"following a meeting with the committee, the GARDAI have requested that all residents be advised of the following"
 NET64


----------



## delgirl (8 Aug 2013)

net64 said:


> Hi K Man! Because on the note dropped in the door it says"following a meeting with the committee, the GARDAI have requested that all residents be advised of the following"
> NET64


As the note says 'all residents' they're not targeting you specifically, so don't take it personally.

Maybe it's a very narrow road and the Gardai are concerned that emergency vehicles can't access the end of the road because of parked cars? Maybe there was already an incident that you don't know about where an ambulance or fire tender couldn't get access?

I would go to the Secretary of the Residents' Association and ask calmy for more information on what the issue is with parking on the road. Also point out that you have two vehicles and that the second one would block the pavement if half parked in your driveway. 

We also live in a narrow cul de sac where most of the residents park their 2nd vehicles on the right side of the road, leaving the left side for traffic to pass easily. Occasionally, someone (idiot ) parks on the left side of the road opposite a line of already parked vehichles and causes a total obstruction.


----------



## monagt (8 Aug 2013)

If you are an actual resident rather than a Parker Commuter from outside the estate then its unlikely the note is for you. Perhaps other residents are having problems with these and the note is general.

Talk to one of the Residents Committee........maybe even join them and have your say,


----------



## STEINER (8 Aug 2013)

Leaving aside the note you got, would it not be easier to park in your drive anyway?


----------



## TarfHead (8 Aug 2013)

As far as I am aware, a householder has no superior right to park on the road outside their house.

So, a householder cannot tell someone that "they cannot park" outside the householder's house.

Equally, no-one else, apart from the obvious expections like the Gardai, can tell you to not park outside your own house.


----------



## net64 (8 Aug 2013)

STEINER said:


> Leaving aside the note you got, would it not be easier to park in your drive anyway?


Steiner hi. As I said in a previous post we have 2 cars and if we parked both in the drive it would block half the pathway

MONAGT. The note says that "ALL RESIDENTS have to ensure that the area in front of their house remains clear".I will be talking to the rep of this cul de sac.There are no commuters parking at all in our estate.

DELGIRL hi. I'm not taking it personally but If I want to park either of our cars outside or house at the kerbside I should be able to do  if legally allowed to.  The residents have being doing this for years with no problems or obstruction to others.
What I object to is the threat of "park your car in your drive or we may report it to the gardai to get it removed".It is not a narrow road.

As I  said I will be talking to my cul de sac rep later

Thanks for the replies

net64


----------



## net64 (8 Aug 2013)

TarfHead said:


> As far as I am aware, a householder has no superior right to park on the road outside their house.
> 
> So, a householder cannot tell someone that "they cannot park" outside the householder's house.
> 
> Equally, no-one else, apart from the obvious expections like the Gardai, can tell you to not park outside your own house.



Hi TarfHead, just saw your post! I know that we don't have exclusive rights to parking outside our house.Basically I just want to know can the RA dictate to us that we cant park on the road outside our houses in general?None of the householders cause obstructions

net64


----------

